# Atomanlageexplosion in Frankreich!!!



## GTA 3 (12. September 2011)

Im Atomkraftwerk in Marcoule welches südlich liegt hat sich anscheinend eine Explosion ereignet! Laut Bild.de ist eines der Öfen explodiert und laut mehreren Quellen, ist anscheinend radioaktives Material entwichen.

Laut Bild ist eine Person getötet wurden und vier Personen wurden verletzt!

*Zitat von Bild.de*


> Es bestehe die Gefahr, dass radioaktives Material aus der Anlage in  der Nähe von Avignon entweiche, teilten die örtlichen Behörden und die  Feuerwehr mit. Demnach explodierte ein Ofen in dem Kernkraftwerk.
> Eine Person ist laut französischen Medien bei der Explosion getötet worden, vier weitere verletzt. Einer davon schwer.


Link zum Artikel!

*Zitat von Gmx.de*


> Es bestehe die Gefahr, dass aus der Anlage bei Marcoule im Rhônetal  Radioaktivität austrete. Das berichtete der TV-Sender BFM unter Berufung  auf die örtliche Präfektur. Nach Angaben von Tagesschau.de explodierte  ein Ofen in dem Kernkraftwerk. Offenbar wurde dabei auch ein Mensch  getötet. "Es handelt sich um einen Verbrennungsofen für schwach  radioaktive Abfälle", sagte eine Sprecherin der Atomanlage in Marcoule.
> Bei der Atomanlage handelt es sich um ein abgeschaltetes AKW, dessen  Bau 1955 begonnen hatte und dessen letzter Block bereits im Jahre 1984  vom Netz ging.
> +++ Mehr dazu lesen Sie hier in Kürze +++
> 
> weiter lesen: Ein Toter bei Explosion in französischer Atomanlage - GMX​


Link zum Artikel

*Zitat von Tagesschau.de*


> Auf dem Gelände des südfranzösischen Atomkraftwerk Marcoule ist bei  der Explosion eines Ofens für radioaktive Abfälle ein Mensch ums Leben  gekommen. Ob Radioaktivität in die Umwelt gelangt sei, wisse man nicht,  sagte eine Sprecherin der Atomanlage in Marcoule. Die französische  Atomaufsichtsbehörde teilte mit, es habe vier Verletzte gegeben. Nach  Angaben der Behörden besteht die Gefahr, dass radioaktives Material aus  der Anlage in der Nähe von Avignon entweicht.
> Marcoule ist ein  stillgelegtes Kernkraftwerk in Frankreich. Es liegt etwa 30 Kilometer  nördlich von Avignon in der französischen Region Languedoc-Roussillon im  Département Gard an der Rhône.


Hier ein Bild von der Lage des Atomkraftwerks!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LINK
-----------------------
- Information zur Anlage.


----------



## debalz (12. September 2011)

*AW: Atomkraftwerkexplosion in Frankfreich!!!*

Och nee - nicht schon wieder!, das AKW ist aber laut diesem Link stillgelegt! Explosion auf französischem AKW-Gelände | tagesschau.de
hoffentlich nichts größeres - schlimm genug mit den Verletzten....


----------



## Lee (12. September 2011)

*AW: Atomkraftwerkexplosion in Frankfreich!!!*

Ich hätte gerne mal eine Erläuterung, was die mit "Ofen" meinen und wie der explodieren kann. Um einen Küchenofen wird es sich wohl kaum handeln. Und wieso gibt es in einem stillgelegten AKW überhaupt noch "Öfen", die explodieren könnten und sogar benutzt werden?


----------



## Pagz (12. September 2011)

*AW: Atomkraftwerkexplosion in Frankfreich!!!*

Gerade in Frankreich musste es ja auch früher oder später so kommen


----------



## debalz (12. September 2011)

*AW: Atomkraftwerkexplosion in Frankfreich!!!*



> Bei der Explosion eines Ofens für radioaktive Abfälle ...


 PHOENIX - Gefahr von Strahlenleck nach Explosion in französischer Atomanlage

d.h. es ist kein aktiver Reaktorblock betroffen und das ganze wird sich in Grenzen halten - hoffe trotzdem dass die Franzosen mal über ihre Energiepolitik nachdenken


----------



## Dragon70 (12. September 2011)

*AW: Atomkraftwerkexplosion in Frankfreich!!!*

Na dass kann ja noch Lustig werden, da fühlt man sich doch wohl wenn man neben einem Land lebt mit den meisten AKW´s. 
Ich hoffe das die Franzosen bald merken das es mit ihrer AKW-Politik nicht so weiter gehnen kann. 


MFG Dragon


----------



## Rolk (12. September 2011)

*AW: Atomkraftwerkexplosion in Frankfreich!!!*

Da kann man ja von Glück reden das eine der wenigen Anlagen betroffen ist die nicht an unserer Grenze steht. 

Schon komisch mit den Franzosen und der Atomkraft. Einerseits kann der Durchschnittsfranzose vor lauter geschultertem Nationalstolz kaum noch aufrecht gehen und andererseits schwören sie auf eine Energiegewinnung die irgendwann ihr ganzes Land verseuchen kann. Muss man nicht verstehen.


----------



## debalz (12. September 2011)

*AW: Atomkraftwerkexplosion in Frankfreich!!!*

Ich weiß ja nicht wie es der "Durchschnittsfranzose" sieht, vielleicht ist die Bevölkerung gar nicht so pro Atom, aber halt die Regierung - hoffe nur das der kleine Lover von C.Bruni nicht nochmal gewählt wird


----------



## GTA 3 (12. September 2011)

*AW: Atomkraftwerkexplosion in Frankfreich!!!*

Hmm da sieht man was uns dieser Atomausstieg bringen wird. Nämlich gar nichts, weil der Westwind immer zu uns kommt. Wenn dann sollte Frankreich als erstes mal aus dem Atomprogrammausteigen. Ich finde nicht nur die Länder sollten dafür aufkommen, sondern auch die Bänker und Politiker der gesamten EU!!


----------



## Rolk (12. September 2011)

*AW: Atomkraftwerkexplosion in Frankfreich!!!*

Wenn ich mir in Frankreich den Zulauf von Anti Atomkraft Demonstrationen ansehe scheint es den meisten Fanzosen ziemlich schnurz zu sein.


----------



## GTA 3 (12. September 2011)

*AW: Atomkraftwerkexplosion in Frankfreich!!!*

Kleines Update, das war kein Atomkraftwerk sondern eine Atomanlage.


----------



## Star_KillA (12. September 2011)

Nice ...


----------



## Adam West (12. September 2011)

*AW: Atomanlageexplosion in Frankfreich!!!*

Nennt mich jetzt altmodisch, aber was hat das hier verloren!?


----------



## Raigen (12. September 2011)

*AW: Atomanlageexplosion in Frankfreich!!!*

Es hat hier soviel verloren wie News auf der Hauptseite über Konsolen und deren Spiele. Aber trotzdem tauchen sie auf also hat wohl auch solch eine News ihre Daseinsberechtigung.


----------



## Xel'Naga (12. September 2011)

*AW: Atomanlageexplosion in Frankfreich!!!*

Ich (Österreicher) bin stolz das es KEINE Atomkraftwerke bei uns gibt, gut das auch Deutschland endlich den ausstieg angehen wird.
So ein Vorfall in Frankreich stärkt nur unsere Meinung das eine solche Energiegewinnung nichts zukunfsträchtiges ist, diese Technologie hat einfach keine Zukunft - nirgends !
Die Franzosen werden es auch noch lernen, früher oder später, es geht doch nur ums Geld deshalb werden sie noch nicht abgeschaltet, genau das gleiche ist mit den Autofirmen die sich noch zögerlich geben Elektroautos zu bauen. Alles dreht sich nur ums Geld und Macht.


----------



## Adam West (12. September 2011)

*AW: Atomanlageexplosion in Frankfreich!!!*



Raigen schrieb:


> Es hat hier soviel verloren wie News auf der Hauptseite über Konsolen und deren Spiele. Aber trotzdem tauchen sie auf also hat wohl auch solch eine News ihre Daseinsberechtigung.


 
Naja, Konsolennews sind ja evtl. noch vertretbar (IT und Co.) aber das hier!?


----------



## fac3l3ss (12. September 2011)

*AW: Atomkraftwerkexplosion in Frankfreich!!!*



GTA 3 schrieb:


> Hmm da sieht man was uns dieser Atomausstieg bringen wird. Nämlich gar nichts, weil der Westwind immer zu uns kommt. Wenn dann sollte Frankreich als erstes mal aus dem Atomprogrammausteigen. Ich finde nicht nur die Länder sollten dafür aufkommen, sondern auch die Bänker und Politiker der gesamten EU!!


 Wenn wir nicht mit Atomstrom aufhören, warum sollen es dann andere tun?


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## GTA 3 (12. September 2011)

*AW: Atomkraftwerkexplosion in Frankfreich!!!*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Wenn wir nicht mit Atomstrom aufhören, warum sollen es dann andere tun?
> 
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss


 
Gut, als Vorbild zu sein ist nicht schlecht, aber was bringt es uns wenn wir im Westwind liegen und dieser Müll dann in unsere Richtung zieht ? 

Und @Adam West & Xel´Naga

Wenn ihr nichts zu diesem Thema zuschreiben habt, dann haltet euch raus. Entweder ihr schreibt etwas zu diesem Thema oder haltet euch ganz zurück. Aber nun gut, don´t feed the troll.


----------



## Porry (12. September 2011)

*AW: Atomanlageexplosion in Frankfreich!!!*

Ich finde Frankreich ist in Sachen Atomkraftwerke völlig verantworgungslos.

Und sowas kann auch mal ne User-News wert sein.


----------



## Adam West (12. September 2011)

*AW: Atomkraftwerkexplosion in Frankfreich!!!*



GTA 3 schrieb:


> Und @Adam West & Xel´Naga
> Wenn ihr nichts zu diesem Thema zuschreiben habt, dann haltet euch raus. Entweder ihr schreibt etwas zu diesem Thema oder haltet euch ganz zurück. Aber nun gut, don´t feed the troll.



Soweit ich weiß, ist es nicht verboten, news zu kritisieren. 
"don't feed the troll" - das du damit selbst anfängst zu provozieren, ist dir schon klar oder?


----------



## GTA 3 (12. September 2011)

*AW: Atomkraftwerkexplosion in Frankfreich!!!*



Adam West schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, ist es nicht verboten, news zu kritisieren.
> "don't feed the troll" - das du damit selbst anfängst zu provozieren, ist dir schon klar oder?


 Wenn es nichts mit dem Thema zutun hat ist es Spam. Spam bleibt Spam. Und nun bleib beim Thema bitte.


----------



## Xel'Naga (12. September 2011)

*AW: Atomanlageexplosion in Frankfreich!!!*



> Und @Adam West & Xel´Naga
> 
> Wenn ihr nichts zu diesem Thema zuschreiben habt, dann haltet euch raus.  Entweder ihr schreibt etwas zu diesem Thema oder haltet euch ganz  zurück. Aber nun gut, don´t feed the troll.



OMG was ist den mit dir falsch gepolt.
Lern mal lesen du kind


----------



## Adam West (12. September 2011)

*AW: Atomkraftwerkexplosion in Frankfreich!!!*



GTA 3 schrieb:


> Wenn es nichts mit dem Thema zutun hat ist es Spam. Spam bleibt Spam. Und nun bleib beim Thema bitte.


 
Ich merks mir, für die nächste deiner Kritiken! 

MfG


----------



## GTA 3 (12. September 2011)

*AW: Atomkraftwerkexplosion in Frankfreich!!!*

Mal ne kleine Information zu der Anlage.



> Die Anlage wird vom staatlichen Atomkonzern Areva für die Aufarbeitung  abgebrannter Uran-Brennstäbe genutzt, aus denen in Öfen das  Uran-Plutonium-Gemisch MOX produziert wird.
> MOX-Brennstäbe zählen nach Angaben von Umweltschützern zu den  gefährlichsten der Welt. So stammen beispielsweise die im havarierten  japanischen AKW Fukushima verwendeten MOX-Elemente, aus denen Plutonium  austrat, von Areva. Areva ist einer der größten MOX-Hersteller.


Link

@Xel´Naga ups hab dich da verwechselt. Sorry.


----------



## Gast_0002 (12. September 2011)

*AW: Atomanlageexplosion in Frankfreich!!!*

In dem betroffenen Ofen werden laut neuesten Meldungen nur Handschuhe, Werkzeuge etc. mit leichter Strahlung verbrannt. Also ganz ruhig Leute. Wir in der Schweiz bekommen innert Tagesfrist den Wind von dieser Gegend Frankreichs ab. Mich würde es also nicht stören wenn jetzt alles i.O. ist.


----------



## KILLTHIS (12. September 2011)

*AW: Atomanlageexplosion in Frankfreich!!!*



Adam West schrieb:


> Naja, Konsolennews sind ja evtl. noch vertretbar (IT und Co.) aber das hier!?


 
Da wir zum Zeitpunkt des Unglückes von Fukushima einen Thread hatten, denke ich, dass auch dieser Thread hier seine Berechtigung findet.

Davon ab: Es zeigt doch noch einmal, mit was der Mensch hier agiert. Atomkraft lässt sich nicht unter Kontrolle bringen!


----------



## Gast_0002 (12. September 2011)

*AW: Atomanlageexplosion in Frankfreich!!!*



Adam West schrieb:


> Naja, Konsolennews sind ja evtl. noch vertretbar (IT und Co.) aber das hier!?


Naja eigentlich ist es genau am richtigen Ort  weil 1000 Watt Netzteile und so. Ich würde mir gerne wieder mal eine High End Graka zu tun, aber 230 Watt oder so? Geht ja mal gar nicht. Und da wir genau Sinnlos viel Saft brauchen um mit 60fps anstatt mit 30fps zu spielen ist das Thema genau richtig. Es schult das Bewusstsein in Sachen Luxus, Risiko etc. und PC Games, Facebook etc. sind reiner Luxus. Evt. der PC an sich.


----------



## errat1c (12. September 2011)

*AW: Atomanlageexplosion in Frankfreich!!!*



Xel'Naga schrieb:


> Ich (Österreicher) bin stolz das es KEINE Atomkraftwerke bei uns gibt, gut das auch Deutschland endlich den ausstieg angehen wird.
> So ein Vorfall in Frankreich stärkt nur unsere Meinung das eine solche Energiegewinnung nichts zukunfsträchtiges ist, diese Technologie hat einfach keine Zukunft - nirgends !
> Die Franzosen werden es auch noch lernen, früher oder später, es geht doch nur ums Geld deshalb werden sie noch nicht abgeschaltet, genau das gleiche ist mit den Autofirmen die sich noch zögerlich geben Elektroautos zu bauen. Alles dreht sich nur ums Geld und Macht.


 
Wenn das so einfach wäre, wie du sagst, dann gäbe es keine ellenlagen Diskussionen und Lösungsfindungen dazu. Die Energieausbeute eines Kernreaktors ist eben um ein Vielfaches höher, als die von Kohle-, Öl-, und geschweige denn regenerativen Kraftwerken. Und im Vergleich zu fossilen Brennstoffen ist Atomenergie "sauber", das ist nun mal so. Nur wie manche Regierungen bzw Energieriesen damit umgehen ist leider mehr als bedenklich (siehe AKWs in Gebieten mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit von Naturkatastrophen). 

Zum Thema Elektroauto: Hier ist es eigentlich genauso. Die Energiedichte eines Elektroautos ist lächerlich im Vergleich zu Verbrennungsmotoren. Aber das schweift jetzt ein bisschen sehr vom Thema ab.


----------



## Forfex (12. September 2011)

*AW: Atomanlageexplosion in Frankfreich!!!*



errat1c schrieb:


> Und im Vergleich zu fossilen Brennstoffen ist Atomenergie "sauber", das ist nun mal so.



Du scheinst Dich nicht wirklich mit dem Thema zu befassen. Atomenergie ist nur in der Produktion im Werk selbst ,,sauber". Aber der Uranabbau, Uranerzaufbereitung und Urananreicherung ,der nunmal dafür erforderlich ist und auch die Endlagerung der Rückstände ist Alles andere als sauber.


----------



## Research (12. September 2011)

*AW: Atomanlageexplosion in Frankfreich!!!*

Das Thema Energie wird, im Consumer Bereich viel zu sehr unterschätzt. Ohne Strom läuft eure Maschine nicht mit der Ihr schreibt und euch beschwert. Selbst der Beschwerdegrund und die Möglichkeit sich über große Distanzen zu zanken wäre nicht gegeben. Kein Thema kann man Abhandeln ohne nicht einen ganzen Sack an  zusätzlichen/Verknüpften Fackten abzuarbeiten. Googels Stromrechnung war ja vor kurzem zu sehen und Google investiert ja in erneuerbare Energien (PR). Und was andere große IT-Unternehmer verbrauchen...

BTW waren da schon die Kosten für die Klimaanlagen eingerechnet die dafür benötigt werden die Serverräume zu kühlen?

Ohne PC und Internet ließen sich viele AKW`s abschalten.
Dies soll weder als Moralknüppel verstanden werden noch als Kritik.

Genauso interessant wären die steigenden Kosten für seltene Erden die für die Elektro-Industrie  lebensnotwendig sind.
Diese Daten sind nämlich ein gutes Trendbarometer für die Hardwarekosten (Mainboard).
Strom und Zeit (Nerven!!) sind nun einmal die Nebenkosten des Beschäftigungsfeldes IT.


----------



## r|sen_ (12. September 2011)

*AW: Atomanlageexplosion in Frankfreich!!!*

Das ist kein Atomkraftwerk, sondern eine Anlage die mit radioaktiven Stoffen arbeitet... Ergo ein Industrieunfalll.. Trotzdem schon komisch zu wissen, dass das quasi vor der Haustür geschehen ist...


----------



## PEG96 (12. September 2011)

*AW: Atomanlageexplosion in Frankfreich!!!*

Besteht eigenltich eine Gefahr für uns?


----------



## Domowoi (12. September 2011)

*AW: Atomanlageexplosion in Frankfreich!!!*



Forfex schrieb:


> Du scheinst Dich nicht wirklich mit dem Thema zu befassen.[...]die Endlagerung der Rückstände ist Alles andere als sauber.



Deswegen war das sauber auch in Anführungszeichen gefasst. Du scheinst dich ja mehr mit dem Thema zu befassen also müsstest Du ja wissen das sich das "sauber" nur auf die 





Forfex schrieb:


> Produktion im Werk selbst


 bezog.

Das es immer noch Probleme mit der Entsorgung der Abfälle zu klären gibt liegt auf der Hand.


----------



## Research (12. September 2011)

*AW: Atomanlageexplosion in Frankfreich!!!*

Ein Spruch aus einem Buch:" Warum hat ist Pestilenz als Reiter der Apokalypse in den Ruhestand gegangen?
Krankheiten hat der Mensch besiegt, so kam Umweltverschmutzung als Ersatz, denn Arsen ist für die Ewigkeit." (Oder so ähnlich) Pratchett und Gaiman "Ein gutes Omen"

Irgendwann wird es, wenn etwas ausgetreten ist, zu uns kommen. Besonders bei den Halbwertzeiten einiger Milliarden Jahre.
Der Müll der heute an der Elfenbeinküste verbrannt wird (illegal) vergiftet die Meere aus denen wir unsere Nahrung ziehen.

Der Müll ist weg, in Afrika, verbrannt; in Rauch aufgelöst, im Wasser gelöst, im Boden; Planze; Mensch und Tier. Einige davon bezeichnen wir als Nahrung/Lebensraum/Produktionsstätte.

Darin sollte man sich aber nicht zu tief hinein steigern.


----------



## ile (12. September 2011)

Vielleicht kapiert diese Sarkozy-Witzfigur jetzt endlich mal, dass AKWs eben doch nicht so ohne sind...


----------



## Research (12. September 2011)

Und Russland, Japan, China, Nord und Südkorea, Iran, USA, Polen Tschechien...
Alle die keine Atomkraft haben sind entweder zu arm oder haben rechtzeitig die richtigen Schlüsse gezogen.

Bloß wie ersetzt man die Atomenergie?
Und gegen welche Widerstände?

Hmm..

Was passiert eigentlich bei einem GAU in einem Fusionskraftwerk?
DE und FR bauen nördlich in FR an der Küste eines.


----------



## SonicNoize (12. September 2011)

Die Anzahl der Ausrufezeichen in einem User-News-Artikel ist umgekehrt proportional zu seiner Seriösität. Die Zitate sind so gewählt, dass es dramatischer klingt, als es eigentlich ist. Lustigerweise habe ich das Gefühl, dass Greenpeace bei solchen Dingen die einzigen sind, die sich bei dem Thema nicht auf Stammtisch-Niveau herunterfallen lassen.

In einem konventionellen Kraftwerk explodieren ständig irgendwelche Dinge, das hat eine Industrie in den Dimensionen so an sich. Solange hier User mit solchem Blödsinn wie SLI unsere Energie verschwenden und meine Nachbarn Autos wie Q3 oder X5 fahren, sollte man sich doch fragen, ob die Atomkraft es wirklich verdient hat, den schwarzen Peter zugeschoben zu bekommen.

Es ist nur die Schattenseite unserer verschwenderischen Gesellschaft.


----------



## Forfex (12. September 2011)

Nicht die Atomkraft bekommt hier den schwarzen Peter zugeschoben,sondern die Menschen die daran auf Grund des maximalen Profits festhalten und billigend dafür in Kauf nehmen das dadurch andere Menschen erkranken,sterben und das Generationsübergreifend,die Umwelt auf Jahrzehnte oder sogar Jahrtausende unbewohnbar wird. Es ist nunmal Fakt das zur Zeit diese Energieform nicht 100% beherrschbar ist. Sicher was ist schon 100% beherrschbar,aber es macht schon ein Unterschied ob es zu einem Atomunfall kommt oder man schlecht schlafen kann, weil man in der Nähe von Windkraftanlagen wohnt. Da muss man einfach Prioritäten setzen und nicht nach dem Leitspruch ,,nach mir die Sinnflut" handeln.


----------



## Seppi_W (12. September 2011)

Die Überschrift ist ja sowas von schlecht und unwissend gewählt ! Es ist kein AKW in die Luft geflogen. Nicht mal ein Teil der für die Energieversorgung, Lagerung oder Sicherheit notwendigen Systeme. 

Es war einfach nur ein Schmelzofen, der auf dem Gelände untergebracht war. 

Der TE würde sicher auch ne News über ein in Feuer Stehendes AKW verfassen, wenn vor dem Gelände ein Mülleimer brennt.

Bitte erst lesen, dann denken und dann erst solch eine News verfassen !


----------



## Juzamdjinn (12. September 2011)

was hat das mit hardware zu tun?


----------



## Pokerclock (12. September 2011)

Thread in das WPW-Unterforum verschoben.


----------



## Namaker (12. September 2011)

@GMX: Wie kann denn Radioaktivität in die Umwelt gelangen?


----------



## exa (12. September 2011)

Research schrieb:


> Was passiert eigentlich bei einem GAU in einem Fusionskraftwerk?
> DE und FR bauen nördlich in FR an der Küste eines.


 
Gar nichts bis nicht viel...

Denn zum einen bricht bei geringsten Störungen die Energiefreisetzung zusammen und zum anderen müssen die Zündbedingungen äußerst aufwendig aufrecht erhalten werden. Zudem ist bei der Fusion kaum radioaktives Material im Spiel, nur Tritium kommt zum Einsatz und das nur in kleinen Mengen (weniger als 1 kg).

Solltest du es also wirklich schaffen von außerhalb so ein Kraftwerk zu zerstören, dann wird (wenn überhaupt) sehr wenig Tritium freigesetzt, und das hat eine Halbwertszeit von 12 Jahren, ist also ziemlich schnell zerfallen. nach 120 Jahren ist es quasi weg...
Wenn also Tritium frei wird, ists nur direkt um den Unfall herum gefährlich, der Fallout dürfte sich schon dermaßen verteilen, dass es nahe der natürlichen Radioaktivität ist, und die Halbwertszeit ist ebenfalls relativ unkritisch


----------



## PixelSign (12. September 2011)

kann mal jemand den begriff atomexplosion definieren? ich möchte mal meinen das dieser begriff etwas unpassend ist... 
btw: der text braucht definitiv noch mehr ausrufezeichen! bild-niveau und panikmache ftw!!!


----------



## meratheus (12. September 2011)

Bisher scheint noch gar nix ausgetretten zu sein. Die Messungen laufen schon seit über 3 Stunden und bisher wurde noch nix festgestellt. Hinzu kommt das dort auch keine Reaktoren stehen, sondern Altradioaktives Marerial aufbereitet/verarbeitet wird. Alte Brennstäbe werden dort zu einem Plutonium-Uran Mox oder so etwas in der Art verarbeiet. Sicherheitszone wurde nur vorsorglich gebildet/eingerichtet.


----------



## Rolk (12. September 2011)

meratheus schrieb:


> ...Hinzu kommt das dort auch keine Reaktoren stehen, sondern Altradioaktives Marerial aufbereitet/verarbeitet wird...



Jo und zwar Material von der übelsten Sorte. In Russland waren nach einem Unfall in so einer Anlage schon mal ein paar 100 km² verseucht. Soll heisen nur weil dort keine Reaktoren stehen ist es nicht automatisch harmlos.


----------



## SonicNoize (12. September 2011)

Namaker schrieb:


> @GMX: Wie kann denn Radioaktivität in die Umwelt gelangen?


 
Gar nicht. Es ist nur möglich, dass Stoffe, die radioaktiv sind, in die Umwelt gelangen und dort Schaden anrichten. Meistens ist das Problem das Jod 131 und Cäsium 137, die sich auf Grund der Ähnlichkeit zu anderen Stoffen im Körper vom Organismus verbaut werden. Dort zerfallen sie und bei diesem Zerfall beschädigen sie andere Zellen, woduch die Zellproduktion verrückt spielt, es entsteht z.B. Krebs.

Es gab allerdings schon Forschungen an Mäusen in Gegenden, die mit Radioaktiven Materialien verseucht waren, wo festgestellt wurde, dass die Tiere auf die Schäden der Strahlung entsprechend reagieren und sich angepasst haben.


----------



## exa (12. September 2011)

Rolk schrieb:


> Jo und zwar Material von der übelsten Sorte. In Russland waren nach einem Unfall in so einer Anlage schon mal ein paar 100 km² verseucht. Soll heisen nur weil dort keine Reaktoren stehen ist es nicht automatisch harmlos.


 
Das sind gerade mal 10 x 10 km bzw ein Umkreis von 4 km bzw ein paar sind für mich max 10, ergo 10 x 100 km bzw ein Umkreis von 12,5 km also im Vergleich echt nix wildes...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. September 2011)

Die UdSSR hat auch schon deutlich mehr hinbekommen - 20.000 km² - und Material mit Potential gab es in der französischen Anlage auch genug. Aber offensichtlich nicht in dem betroffenen Bereich.
(wobei ich ganz ehrlich sagen muss, das mir nicht so ganz klar ist, was für einer das war. Je nach Meldung soll der Ofen für alles mögliche genutzt worden sein - vom verbrennen leicht verstrahlter Kleidung bis hin zum verglasen hochradioaktiven Mülls...)


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. September 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (wobei ich ganz ehrlich sagen muss, das mir nicht so ganz klar ist, was für einer das war. Je nach Meldung soll der Ofen für alles mögliche genutzt worden sein - vom verbrennen leicht verstrahlter Kleidung bis hin zum verglasen hochradioaktiven Mülls...)


 
Das Problem in der Atomindustrie ist wie immer fehlende Informationspolitik oder Vertuschung, kennt man ja.


----------



## matty2580 (13. September 2011)

Da die Franzosen in erster Linie auf Atom-Strom setzten, ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit, dass es irgendwann einen ernsten "Störungsfall" gibt.


----------



## xdevilx (13. September 2011)

ach herrje. das thema ist höchst amüsant. zum einen glänzen hier jede menge  kiddies mit unwisen über technik. was mich  so schon grad sehr zum lachen brachte. zum andern  kommen nun wieder die trittbretfahrer angeschissen um müssen hier ihren kamm aufblasen und so tun als ob die überhaupt von irgendwas ne ahnung hätten

das die sache ausgebölasen wird is natürlich klar. es gab ja eine explosion in einem atomkraftwerk ( was ansich schonmal eine falsche angabe ist. es is eine kerntechnische anlage auf der zwei szillgelegte kernkraftwerke stehen, zum andenr isses keine atomexplosion., denn davon hätten wir hier sicher was mitgrkeigt   atompilz und son zeug halt, es war eine chemische explosion ( wie auch die in Majak )   

und zum thema atomausstieg. wir reden 2022 nochmal drüber. wenn die nation  stöhnt das alles so teuer geworden ist etcpp...  so und jetzt good night. war ne anstrengende schicht in  Grafenrheinfeld


----------



## matty2580 (13. September 2011)

Einen Atompilz wird es in einem Kernkraftwerk selten zu sehen geben.
Dazu muss genügend angereichertes Uran existieren, um eine kritische Masse bilden zu können.
Und es bedarf einer Explosion um die Kettenreaktion auszulösen.
Aber der Austritt von radioaktiven Material ist schon schlimm genug.
Ein Vergleich zwischen Strompreis und erträglichen Sicherheitsrisiken der Atomenergie ist unsachlich.
Tschernobyl und Fukushima zeigen deutlich, dass billige atomare Energie ihren Preis hat.


----------



## Clawhammer (13. September 2011)

Er hatte sicherlich damit gemeint, das man Abends nicht mehr in Ruh Fernschauen könnte weil jeder Sender die Ultimativen BErichte und Spekulationen bringen würde...

Das mit dem teuer werden nun gut, einerseits gibt es die Inflation was sowie so dazu führt das alles teuerer wird, andererseits wissen wir nicht was es im Jahre 2022 für Technologische Neuentwickelungen gibt...das man auf Kohlekraftwerke oder sowas verzichten könnte


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. September 2011)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Einen Atompilz wird es in einem Kernkraftwerk selten zu sehen geben.
> Dazu muss genügend angereichertes Uran existieren, um eine kritische Masse bilden zu können.
> Und es bedarf einer Explosion um die Kettenreaktion auszulösen.



Ein Atompilz wird es beim Kernkraftwerk nur dann geben, wenn man da eine Atombombe zündet. 
Die kritische Masse in einem KKW ist viel zu gering, eine Kettenrekation in dem Ausmaß kann nicht ablaufen.
Die Kernschmelze bedeutet ja eben, dass der Brennstab geschmolzen und nicht explodiert ist.


----------



## Crazy-Guy (13. September 2011)

Leute..... da gibt es keine Reaktoren also ist es keine richtiges AKW. Es sind lediglich Öfen in den nur "schwach" Radioaktives Material behandelt wird.

Bin mal auf die nächsten Tage gespannt, wird bestimmt wieder lustig. Die Ökos fangen an zu heulen wegen den AKWs aber wenn dann Stromleitungstrassen gebaut werden um den ach so tollen Solar/Wind strom zu verteilen finden sie das auch nicht okay und es heisst "Den Politikern ist der Naturschutz viel wichtiger als das Wohl des Einzelnen" naja .. so ein Windrad ist schon toll. Riesen eingriff in die Natur und wenn man eine Haus neben einem Windrad besitzt ... nun ja das Haus ist dann Wert los.

Mal schauen was uns der Strom aus den unsicheren Osteuropäischen AKWs kosten wird und wieviel unsichere Osteuropäische AKWs noch gebaut werden.


----------



## exa (13. September 2011)

Tja das ist halt die Krux an der Energie...

Jeder will sie in Massen, aber jeder mault über die Erzeugungsstätten, und nebenbei wird dann aufs lächerlichste das Verbot der 100 Watt Glühbirne kritisiert, welche nen miesen Wirkungsgrad hat...

Ganz ehrlich: für mich sieht die Energieversorgung der Zukunft dezentral aus... sprich jeder sollte so gut er kann selbst Energie erzeugen. Solar aufs Dach, große Fensterflächen nach Süden, gute Isolierung, Erdwärmebohrung, Wärmepumpe und dann energieeffiziente Dinge wie LED Leuchten, Wärmepumpentrockner, und Energiesparen... und für den Rest wenns noch nicht langt ein BHKW in den Keller

Dann braucht man nämlich gar keinen Strom Anschluss mehr, und der Verbrauch an Öl (wenn man es überhaupt braucht) sinkt auf ein Minimum.

Klar ist das teuer, aber es zahlt sich insgesamt gesehen sehr aus! Hier im Nachbardorf hat eine Familie schon in den 80ern ein Null-Energie-Haus gebaut, und die lachen sich schlapp über steigende Öl- und Strompreise


----------



## Research (13. September 2011)

Folgen eines verunglückten Reaktors: einfach mal google Bildersuche  Füttern mit:Tschernobyl,  Mutationen, Tiere; Menschen, Opfer, Strahlung,  Radioaktiv, Hiroshima... 
In verschiedener Kombination oder einzeln.

Finde leider die Bilder der Hamster Föten nicht mehr.
War in einem Fernsehbericht von N24 oder NTV.
Fast alle eines Wurfes (8-12 Tiere) wiesen arge defekte auf.


----------



## erich74 (13. September 2011)

Ihr habt ja Probleme!!! 
noch nicht mitgekriegt das sich unsere Regierung damit befasst, dass Renteneintrittsalter auf 69 zu erhöhen?
Wir sollten uns lieber auf unsere Probleme und sorgen konzentrieren.Wo sind denn nun die Schreier? Automaut ist im Gespräch, eine neue Ökosteuer usw.
Aber keinen interessierts, aber sobald irgendwo was mit Atom im zusammenhang steht dann gehts geheule los.
Wie die Engländer sagten, German crowded nation.


----------



## Aufpassen (13. September 2011)

erich74 schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr habt ja Probleme!!!
> noch nicht mitgekriegt das sich unsere Regierung damit befasst, dass Renteneintrittsalter auf 69 zu erhöhen?
> Wir sollten uns lieber auf unsere Probleme und sorgen konzentrieren.Wo sind denn nun die Schreier? Automaut ist im Gespräch, eine neue Ökosteuer usw.
> Aber keinen interessierts, aber sobald irgendwo was mit Atom im zusammenhang steht dann gehts geheule los.
> Wie die Engländer sagten, German crowded nation.



Wenn in Frankreich ein AKW hoch gehen würde, dann wäre es ebenfalls ein Problem für uns...


----------



## Icejester (14. September 2011)

Es ist aber keins hochgegangen. Es ist nichtmal etwas auf dem Gelände eines Atomkraftwerks explodiert. Es ist lediglich ein Ofen auf dem Gelände einer Anlage, in der schwach strahlender Abfall verarbeitet wird, explodiert. Sowas überhaupt als "Atom"anlage zu bezeichnen ist schon stark lächerlich. Nach der gleichen Logik müßte man auch jedes größere Krankenhaus, in dem radioaktive Kontrastmittel benutzt werden, als Atomanlage bezeichnen.


----------



## Aufpassen (14. September 2011)

Icejester schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist aber keins hochgegangen. Es ist nichtmal etwas auf dem Gelände eines Atomkraftwerks explodiert. Es ist lediglich ein Ofen auf dem Gelände einer Anlage, in der schwach strahlender Abfall verarbeitet wird, explodiert. Sowas überhaupt als "Atom"anlage zu bezeichnen ist schon stark lächerlich. Nach der gleichen Logik müßte man auch jedes größere Krankenhaus, in dem radioaktive Kontrastmittel benutzt werden, als Atomanlage bezeichnen.



Deswegen hatte ich auch geschrieben gehabt: _ Wenn in Frankreich ein AKW *hoch gehen würde*, dann wäre es ebenfalls ein Problem für uns... _


----------



## Icejester (14. September 2011)

Ich habe auch nicht so sehr speziell Dich gemeint.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ein Atompilz wird es beim Kernkraftwerk nur dann geben, wenn man da eine Atombombe zündet.



Der Begriff "Atom" lässt sich vielfältig einsetzen und eine Pilzwolke kriegst auch mit einer chemischen Explosion duchaus hin - ein strahlender "Atompilz" wäre also denkbar.



> Die kritische Masse in einem KKW ist viel zu gering, eine Kettenrekation in dem Ausmaß kann nicht ablaufen.
> Die Kernschmelze bedeutet ja eben, dass der Brennstab geschmolzen und nicht explodiert ist.


 
Die Masse ist in einem KKW überhaupt kein Problem, da ist mehr als genug drin (sonst würde es ja gar nicht kritisch werden), problematisch ist nur der Zusammenhalt. Ohne systematisch platzierte und gezündete Sprengsätze (bei der geringen Konzentration von extremer Stärke) bekommst du nur eine geringe Menge an Material in den promptüberkritischen Zustand. Die reicht dann zwar aus, um dir deinen Reaktor zu zerlegen (und damit alles, bis auf ggf. einen flüssigen Rest, in eine unterkritische Konfiguration zu bringen -sprich: in der Gegen zu verteilen), aber nicht, um die Energie einer Atombombe freizusetzen.




xdevilx schrieb:


> und zum thema atomausstieg. wir reden 2022 nochmal drüber. wenn die nation  stöhnt das alles so teuer geworden ist etcpp...  so und jetzt good night. war ne anstrengende schicht in  Grafenrheinfeld


 
Lieber 2022 über hohe Energiekosten jammern und dafür im Gegenzug eine sichere (und in Teilen -wieviel bleibt abzuwarten, hängt vom schwarz/gelb-Anteil ab,...- zukunftstaugliche und saubere) Energieversorgung, eine verbesserte Außenhandelsbilanz (und damit sich verbessernde Bedingungen) und die globale Technologieführerschaft haben, als 2050 einen von Lagerkosten zerfressenen Haushalt und gar keinen Strom, weil in den knapp gewordenen Uranquellenländern gerade Bürgerkrieg herrscht.
Mag ältere Leute vielleicht nicht interessieren, aber ich plane eigentlich, noch so lange zu leben, dass die kurzfristigen, positiven Wirkungen von heute erzeugtem Atomstrom sich weniger auf mein Leben auswirken, als die langfristigen negativen - selbst ohne GAU.




Icejester schrieb:


> Es ist aber keins hochgegangen. Es ist nichtmal etwas auf dem Gelände eines Atomkraftwerks explodiert. Es ist lediglich ein Ofen auf dem Gelände einer Anlage, in der schwach strahlender Abfall verarbeitet wird, explodiert. Sowas überhaupt als "Atom"anlage zu bezeichnen ist schon stark lächerlich. Nach der gleichen Logik müßte man auch jedes größere Krankenhaus, in dem radioaktive Kontrastmittel benutzt werden, als Atomanlage bezeichnen.


 
Afaik (=laut NDRinfo verarbeitet die Anlage schwach-, mittel- und starkaktiven Müll und Plutonium und auf dem Gelände stehen mehrere Atomkraftwerke und ein noch genutzter Versuchsreaktor. "Atomanlage" ist ein für das Geländer definitiv der richtige Ausdruck und dass man sich in den Stunden, in denen nichts weiter bekannt war, als dass es auf eben diesem Gelände eine Explosion gab, Gedanken gemacht hat, mehr als nur nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Research (14. September 2011)

Crazy-Guy schrieb:


> keine Reaktoren,keine richtiges AKW. Öfen in den nur "schwach" Radioaktives Material behandelt wird.
> 
> aber wenn dann Stromleitungstrassen gebaut werden um den ach so tollen Solar/Wind strom zu verteilen finden sie das auch nicht okay und es heisst "Den Politikern ist der Naturschutz viel wichtiger als das Wohl des Einzelnen" naja .. so ein Windrad ist schon toll. Riesen eingriff in die Natur und wenn man eine Haus neben einem Windrad besitzt ... nun ja das Haus ist das Wert los.
> 
> Mal schauen was uns der Strom aus den unsicheren Osteuropäischen AKWs kosten wird und wieviel unsichere Osteuropäische AKWs noch gebaut werden.



Danke ruyen

Und: Die Energiekosten werden immer steigen. Der Verbrauch und die Rohstoffpreise tun das doch auch.
Angebot und Nachfrage.

Atomkraftwerk? Ja.
Schwach radioaktiv? Nein, schwach bis STARK.

Das Problem mit der Atomenergie ist, die Folgen überleben uns als Spezies.



> Renteneintrittsalter


Das das Rentenalter ansteigen muss war abzusehen da so ein Murks wie der Generationsvertrag auf Treibsand gebaut wurde. War meiner Erinnerung eine Schwarze Regierung. 
Und wir werden alle immer älter, brauchen also länger als früher Geld ohne zu arbeiten.

Das mit den Starkstromleitungen ist schwieriger.
Es wurde in diesen Gegenden mit StarkstromOBERLEITUNGEN, eine erhöhte Häufigkeit der Leukämie festgestellt, Grund unbekannt.
Auch wollen die Menschen nicht unter solche Leitungen wohnen, weil es unangenehm ist. Da ich noch nie unter solch einer Anlage stand weiß ich nicht ob das stimmt.
Die Menschen wollen sie gedämmt unterirdisch. Dies Kostet aber und verschlechtert Bilanzen.

Die Windkraftwerke in ihrer jetzigen Form sind ineffektiv, da erst ab einer gewissen Höhe beständig starker Wind weht. Siehe Nordsee-Wind-Park.
Aussenden würde niemand ein Windrad bauen, ohne Subventionen. Sonst lohnt sich das erst ab 20 Jahren Betrieb, ohne Wartungskosten.

In die gleiche Kategorie fallen DEUTSCHE Solaranlagen.
Das was in unseren Breitengraden an Sonne scheint reicht nicht das sie ihre Produktionsenergie einspielen.

Solarthermalkraftwerke (Helios Eins aus Fallout 3 NW als Beispiel) sind wesentlich effektiver, müssen aber in Sonnigen, heißen Regionen gebaut werden.

Unbestreitbarer Vorteil solcher Anlagen (große Windräder, Solarthermal...) sie brauchen keine weiteren Ressourcen wie Uran, Kohle, Gas, Holz... nur Wartung die alle Kraftwerke haben.
Nur der Standort ist bei solchen Dingen wichtig.


----------

